# KENT TOUR 18/19/20 November



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s nearly time for the Kent Forum gathering. Three top class courses which have all hosted the Open Championship await us.  We have decided to put all the administration on one thread to keep it central and easy to manage.
Competition wise we wonâ€™t be holding a cumulative for the three days as not everyone is playing all three rounds.

We will simply have a FULL HANDICAP STABLEFORD competition for each day which will set you back Â£5 per day at Princes and Royal Cinque Ports.  Please ensure you have paid this in cash to me before you have a shocker and decide it wasnâ€™t worthwhile.  The Â£5 for Royal St Georges was included in your Â£120 payment. We will also have some nearest the pin prizes on each day.  Would the last groups, please bring in the nearest the pin markers.

The light can be a bit sketchy at this time of year and I would urge folk to try and keep the pace of play flowing especially at Princes where we are teeing off mid-morning. *Please pick up should you not be able to score on a hole. We are not allowing gimmes.*

On completion of your round, please ensure this is completed and signed correctly and handed to either Glyn or myself.

*Princes https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/*
First tee is booked from 10h30 and we are off in 8-minute intervals.
There will be a 1 course meal following the golf. This is available on a rolling basis so you can finish your round and eat straight away.
Dress code at Princes is fairly relaxed. You can wear jeans but no golf shoes or trainers are allowed.
I believe that most people will be looking to descend on Deal for a few drinks and a curry in the evening and the plan is to gather in a local den of iniquity called the Kings Head for a few scoops and then head for the curry house later.

*Royal Cinque Ports https://www.royalcinqueports.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h40 and we are off in 10-minute intervals.
A 2 course Carvery will follow the round. This will be served in the dining room
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.

*Royal St Georges https://www.royalstgeorges.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h00 and we are off in 10 minute intervals.
There will be a bacon bap before we go out and a meal following the round which will be served in the dining room.
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.
Mobile Phones are not permitted anywhere on the course or clubhouse and can only be used in the car park.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys the draw gods must of been smiling on me as apart from mr Lock I know everybody and would not want to change so thank you. Only downside is no Liverpool spondoolicks on offer but hey ho. See you next week guys


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2018)

Can I thank Lincoln Quaker and his henchman CaptainRon for bringing thus all together. Good work guys ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Can I thank Lincoln Quaker and his henchman CaptainRon for bringing thus all together. Good work guys ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Second that.  

Badger, do I need my camera ready for your trolley in the bunker routine @ RCP...


----------



## rosecott (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anyone forewarned the curry house to expect a large crowd of disreputable hooligans on Sunday? I'll be there.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

So you meant a crowd of large disreputable hooligans ..... ?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 12, 2018)

chrisd said:



			So you meant a crowd of large disreputable hooligans ..... ?
		
Click to expand...

You'll fit in nicely.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2018)

rosecott said:



			You'll fit in nicely.
		
Click to expand...

He's not large, and we've got a photo to prove it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

Well thatâ€™s three times in a month playing with Cam - hope itâ€™s not where you get to keep him after three times ðŸ˜²

Cheers guys - looking forward to it


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's not large, and we've got a photo to prove it. 

Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth ðŸ˜


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s three times in a month playing with Cam - hope itâ€™s not where you get to keep him after three times ðŸ˜²

Cheers guys - looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Hell, please can you keep him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hell, please can you keep him 

Click to expand...

Takes a special sort of person to put look after him , I think youâ€™re perfect for the role ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s three times in a month playing with Cam - hope itâ€™s not where you get to keep him after three times ðŸ˜²

Cheers guys - looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Fact is that you have the best eyesight so seem to find my balls easily. Keeps the pace of play up


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Fact is that you have the best eyesight so seem to find my balls easily. Keeps the pace of play up

Click to expand...

Blimey, Phil can see through trees and walls.

One hole at Porthcawl you hit 3 at least 80 yards wide ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Fact is that you have the best eyesight so seem to find my balls easily. Keeps the pace of play up

Click to expand...

I just look right straight away - easier than way , reckon a few ferries and tankers will be in trouble


----------



## User2021 (Nov 12, 2018)

Brilliant, thanks boys.
Can't wait - see you all Sunday morning


----------



## Dando (Nov 12, 2018)

Great, I canâ€™t wait to be first off on Monday!

Iâ€™ll apologise now to my group for the bad language and for going awol after every tee shot but Iâ€™ll do my best to meet up on the greens!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

Dando said:



			Great, I canâ€™t wait to be first off on Monday!

Iâ€™ll apologise now to my group for the bad language and for going awol after every tee shot but Iâ€™ll do my best to meet up on the greens!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry Iâ€™ll be used to that playing with Cam on the Sunday - if you canâ€™t out swear him then Iâ€™ll be impressed ðŸ˜€


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 12, 2018)

Great job on the organising ! Looking forward to the trip and meeting some more Forum members ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ain't that the truth ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

But you're not as small as Warwick...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 12, 2018)

Anybody spotted my team time?
Cheers, Papas.

I joke, Phil. I'll do my best to out mine in the same side rough as Cam!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2018)

Just in case you may not know, the M20 WILL BE CLOSED COMPLETELY around junction 4 this weekend, and the following weekend as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Anybody spotted my team time?
Cheers, Papas.

I joke, Phil. I'll do my best to out mine in the same side rough as Cam!
		
Click to expand...

Cameron has renamed you ðŸ˜


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Just in case you may not know, the M20 WILL BE CLOSED COMPLETELY around junction 4 this weekend, and the following weekend as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I guess we are better going down the M2 after the Dartford crossing?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers for that, I guess we are better going down the M2 after the Dartford crossing?
		
Click to expand...

That will be your only option, whether you come acorss the bridge or round the southside. It wont be pretty, so I would recommend leaving a little extra for your travels


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That will be your only option, whether you come acorss the bridge or round the southside. It wont be pretty, so I would recommend leaving a little extra for your travels

Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ sat Nav always seems to take me down the M2


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That will be your only option, whether you come acorss the bridge or round the southside. It wont be pretty, so I would recommend leaving a little extra for your travels

Click to expand...

Cheers. 

Thatâ€™s why we are coming down Saturday afternoon instead of rushing around Sunday morning ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers.

Thatâ€™s why we are coming down Saturday afternoon instead of rushing around Sunday morning ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

I'll wave to you as I return home from my club Saturday afternoon then.
Good luck getting down here


----------



## User2021 (Nov 12, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Just in case you may not know, the M20 WILL BE CLOSED COMPLETELY around junction 4 this weekend, and the following weekend as well.
		
Click to expand...

cheers for that


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Anybody spotted my team time?
Cheers, Papas.
		
Click to expand...

You are 10.38 mate, did you miss it


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 13, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You are 10.38 mate, did you miss it 

Click to expand...

Must have.........


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for organising this! Weather seems to be with us so far, so fingers crossed itâ€™ll stay that way. Really hope that weâ€™ll be able to play all 18 holes at Royal Cinque as well. Saw on their site now that the 13th is closed for the remainder of the week due to irrigation installations.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Must have.........

Click to expand...

Sorry buddy. I see that Glyn has taken the p out of you


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Thanks for organising this! Weather seems to be with us so far, so fingers crossed itâ€™ll stay that way. Really hope that weâ€™ll be able to play all 18 holes at Royal Cinque as well. Saw on their site now that the 13th is closed for the remainder of the week due to irrigation installations.
		
Click to expand...

First I've heard of that!


----------



## Badger (Nov 13, 2018)

"Badger, do I need my camera ready for your trolley in the bunker routine @ RCP... "

That trolley ended it's life a week later at the council dump in Redhill.  The GoKart will be in operation next week so you should be safe.  Hopefully it won't be as windy ! (or snowy, or rainy)


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Thanks for organising this! Weather seems to be with us so far, so fingers crossed itâ€™ll stay that way. Really hope that weâ€™ll be able to play all 18 holes at Royal Cinque as well. Saw on their site now that the 13th is closed for the remainder of the week due to irrigation installations.
		
Click to expand...

Spoken to the club.

That work will be competed by the end of this week and the 13th will be ready for us on Monday BUT there is a good chance of another hole being worked on. As such they have said that we should play the 1st hole again to make up a full 18 if this is the case.


----------



## DRW (Nov 13, 2018)

Hope the weather is kinder this year than the last couple of years, as they truly are a cracking line up of courses.

Jealous I am, would love to play RCP again, great fun. Hopefully next year for me.

Enjoy.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2018)

DRW said:



			Hope the weather is kinder this year than the last couple of years, as they truly are a cracking line up of courses.

Jealous I am, would love to play RCP again, great fun. Hopefully next year for me.

Enjoy.

Click to expand...

You not playing and the weather being kinder ............. coincidence?.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2018)

Please see opportunity to play the Himalayas early Sunday on the Princes Thread.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2018)

Badger said:



			"Badger, do I need my camera ready for your trolley in the bunker routine @ RCP... "

That trolley ended it's life a week later at the council dump in Redhill.  The GoKart will be in operation next week so you should be safe.  *Hopefully it won't be as windy ! (or snowy, or rainy)*

Click to expand...

I blame the organiser, good job he's been sacked off.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2018)

Royal Cinque Ports have confirmed that the 8th hole will be closed for irrigation works on Monday. On completion of the 7th hole, please make your way directly to the 9th tee.

We will play the first hole twice to make up the full 18. 

For the competition please mark your second attempt on the first as your score on the 8th. Stroke Index for this second attempt will be 16 and it will be a Par 4. Simple really.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Royal Cinque Ports have confirmed that the 8th hole will be closed for irrigation works on Monday. On completion of the 7th hole, please make your way directly to the 9th tee.

We will play the first hole twice to make up the full 18.

For the competition please mark your second attempt on the first as your score on the 8th. Stroke Index for this second attempt will be 16 and it will be a Par 4. Simple really.
		
Click to expand...

Simple really. 

You have seen the way the forumers do cards havenâ€™t you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Simple really.

You have seen the way the forumers do cards havenâ€™t you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just making it easy for you to DQ people to keep you happy and fulfilled


----------



## rosecott (Nov 15, 2018)

Looks like Tuesday is forecast to be cold, wet and windy - ideal conditions for links golf


----------



## Captainron (Nov 15, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Looks like Tuesday is forecast to be cold, wet and windy - ideal conditions for links golf
		
Click to expand...

The one I have shows that we miss the rain. Letâ€™s hope itâ€™s dry. Donâ€™t mind wind but rain can do one!


----------



## User2021 (Nov 15, 2018)

Looks ok, for all 3 days at the moment.


----------



## Dando (Nov 16, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Looks ok, for all 3 days at the moment.

It can never be as bad as when we played there in feb! 
View attachment 25935

Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2018)

True, that was brutal


----------



## Captainron (Nov 16, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			True, that was brutal
		
Click to expand...

What's with the show off signature? You hardly beat a stellar field


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			What's with the show off signature? You hardly beat a stellar field 

Click to expand...

After the shenanigans on the Tuesday night, more of a Stella field.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			What's with the show off signature? You hardly beat a stellar field 

Click to expand...

Where you in the field?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Where you in the field?

Click to expand...

Yep, the ones with the cows in it.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, the ones with the cows in it.

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 16, 2018)

Well gents, the delay for St Georges has been a bit of of a wait - but worth it I'm sure. Hope you enjoy the weekend and hope to see most of you on Tuesday (provided you survive the evenings out, that is!)


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 16, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			True, that was brutal
		
Click to expand...

Sadistically, I quite enjoyed it! Ha!


----------



## User2021 (Nov 16, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Sadistically, I quite enjoyed it! Ha!
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 17, 2018)

En route now 

Not brought any waterproofs as this time Chrisd has promised everyone a dry meet ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			En route now

Not brought any waterproofs as this time Chrisd has promised everyone a dry meet ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			En route now

Not brought any waterproofs as this time Chrisd has promised everyone a dry meet ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

I said dry meat, that's the RSG carvery ðŸ˜


----------



## User2021 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			En route now

Not brought any waterproofs as this time Chrisd has promised everyone a dry meet ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Safe trip

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## User2021 (Nov 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Good luck!
View attachment 25939

Click to expand...



Met office version makes far better reading, only a 10% chance of rain Tuesday.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 17, 2018)

Here. Windows being blown off their hinges! Ha


----------



## Captainron (Nov 17, 2018)

In the Kings Head for a couple to warm up. 

We will be holding a minutes silence prior to teeing off tomorrow lads. In rememberance of my game


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			In the Kings Head for a couple to warm up.

We will be holding a minutes silence prior to teeing off tomorrow lads. In rememberance of my game 

Click to expand...

Save some beer for the rest of us!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			In the Kings Head for a couple to warm up.

We will be holding a minutes silence prior to teeing off tomorrow lads. In rememberance of my game 

Click to expand...

To be fair Cameron, if you're doing a minutes silence I'd love to hear it..............  well, you know what I mean ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2018)

Have a great few days everyone, forecast looks good


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 17, 2018)

As ready as one can be.

Shorts and black socks packed and Iâ€™ve prepared a short list of topics to discuss out on the course to keep everyone happy and at ease. So far, itâ€™s:

- thoughts on Brexit
- Scudamoreâ€™s 5 mil pay package
- Cyclists in traffic

Should be a cracker.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			As ready as one can be.

Shorts and black socks packed and Iâ€™ve prepared a short list of topics to discuss out on the course to keep everyone happy and at ease. So far, itâ€™s:

- thoughts on Brexit
- Scudamoreâ€™s 5 mil pay package
- Cyclists in traffic

Should be a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know where to stand when your playing partners are teeing off.......


----------



## Captainron (Nov 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Cameron, if you're doing a minutes silence I'd love to hear it..............  well, you know what I mean ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to play with me? Itâ€™s not too late to change things....


----------



## paddyc (Nov 17, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			As ready as one can be.

Shorts and black socks packed and Iâ€™ve prepared a short list of topics to discuss out on the course to keep everyone happy and at ease. So far, itâ€™s:

- thoughts on Brexit
- Scudamoreâ€™s 5 mil pay package
- Cyclists in traffic

Should be a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure Simon,Shaun and Paperboy cant wait or the fun to begin!  See you tomorrow guys.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2018)

Don t forget the motorway closure on the M20   Have a good journey guys


----------



## Captainron (Nov 18, 2018)

Just out enjoying the Himalayas loop. Lovely it is too


----------



## Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

Just been chatting to Rob Key in my place at work he is heading down to Princes in an hour to play as he a member there with a few cricket legends so you guys may see a few faces. Jealous wish I was playing today


----------



## Captainron (Nov 18, 2018)

And the first event on the tour has finished. Beautifully sunny but breezy day on a course which pleasantly surprised me.

1st - 94tegsi
2nd - Paperboy
3rd - Norfolkshaun
NTP - ArtyD

RCP tomorrow.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 18, 2018)

ðŸŒ¬ðŸ™ŒðŸ»


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 18, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			ðŸŒ¬ðŸ™ŒðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

The answer my friend, is blowing in the wind...

And wind we will have tomorrow.


----------



## Dando (Nov 18, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			ðŸŒ¬ðŸ™ŒðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Make sure your horse doesnt get too cold tonight


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 19, 2018)

I bet your freezing your nuts off


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 19, 2018)

Nah, it was perfect weather. Just a gentle breeze coming in from the ocean...


----------



## User2021 (Nov 19, 2018)

Brutal out ther today
Great course, brilliant company and the meal was awesome 

Just need Chris to sort the weather next year


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 19, 2018)

Royal Cinque Ports today. That was a fantastic championship course, with some absolute standout golf holes. 

Thanks to Jobr1850, ChrisD, and Norfolk Shaun for their great company. Cheers boys, very enjoyable day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

Course was in stunning condition today and the wind was brutal and the scores reflected that . Winds hitting 25-30 mph and ice cold 

The Euro Pro winner shot 72 and in those conditions was a stunning round of golf.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 19, 2018)

What a fantastic course. Very impressed with the course clubhouse and the food after was excellent ðŸ‘Œ

Shame it wasnâ€™t as windy as predicted ðŸ˜‚

I am totally cream crackered now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course was in stunning condition today and the wind was brutal and the scores reflected that . Winds hitting 25-30 mph and ice cold

The Euro Pro winner shot 72 and in those conditions was a stunning round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

I think I mightâ€™ve shot 72 as well. On the back 9!

72. Hats off. What an achievement.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			I think I mightâ€™ve shot 72 as well. On the back 9!

72. Hats off. What an achievement.
		
Click to expand...

Was nice to meet you and hopefully see you at the next meet ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm so coming to next year's Kent meet, seeing those pictures and hearing what a great day it was brings back memories of RCP, only place with a wind I've hit driver and Wedge to a par 5 in to then on the very next par 3 hit driver and wedge and been short


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'm so coming to next year's Kent meet, seeing those pictures and hearing what a great day it was brings back memories of RCP, only place with a wind I've hit driver and Wedge to a par 5 in to then on the very next par 3 hit driver and wedge and been short 

Click to expand...

Played Cinque Ports with Swinger and Ding Dong in July, but we were a bit disappointed that there was no wind, and the weather was beautifully sunny. Didnâ€™t feel we got the full links experience.

Have a good day at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. One of my favourite courses, and the best golf lunch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Played Cinque Ports with Swinger and Ding Dong in July, but we were a bit disappointed that there was no wind, and the weather was beautifully sunny. Didnâ€™t feel we got the full links experience.

Have a good day at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. One of my favourite courses, and the best golf lunch.
		
Click to expand...

It was the full experience today ðŸ¥¶


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was the full experience today ðŸ¥¶
		
Click to expand...

Did you get the Cinque Ports tornado we got a couple of years back ? The rain that day was like needles being jabbed in your face.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Did you get the Cinque Ports tornado we got a couple of years back ? The rain that day was like needles being jabbed in your face.

Click to expand...

Yep we had that including a little hail storm , horizontal rain , balls moving on the green


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Played Cinque Ports with Swinger and Ding Dong in July, but we were a bit disappointed that there was no wind, and the weather was beautifully sunny. Didnâ€™t feel we got the full links experience.

Have a good day at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. One of my favourite courses, and the best golf lunch.
		
Click to expand...

We can safely say we got the full links ticket today. 7 club wind with rain then we got chucked some hail in for having fun. 

The lunch today was first class. 

The plate was well and truly stacked high ðŸ˜‰

I have never so many forumers trying to take the clubhouse out with there 1st drives ðŸ¤£


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have never so many forumers trying to take the clubhouse out with there 1st drives ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Did anyone manage to land on the clubhouse balcony?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We can safely say we got the full links ticket today. 7 club wind with rain then we got chucked some hail in for having fun.

The lunch today was first class.

The plate was well and truly stacked high ðŸ˜‰

I have never so many forumers trying to take the clubhouse out with there 1st drives ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Just the one plate ðŸ˜²

Reinforced windows on the balcony


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 19, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'm so coming to next year's Kent meet, seeing those pictures and hearing what a great day it was brings back memories of RCP, only place with a wind I've hit driver and Wedge to a par 5 in to then on the very next par 3 hit driver and wedge and been short 

Click to expand...

Forum distances.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Forum distances.....
		
Click to expand...

Links golf and today I was short on a 150 par 3 with a three wood ðŸ˜²


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Links golf and today I was short on a 150 par 3 with a three wood ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine - should have hit Driver!!

But it didn't just come after a short par 5 did it......


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 19, 2018)

Back home. So, firstly: thanks to all my playing partners at Princes and RCP for putting up with me! A second thank you to Papas and Dando who gave me a lift to and from the meet! A third and general thank you to everyone for welcoming a newbie like me.

As for my golf. What a load of cr*p. First day I at least managed to score 20+, but today - my oh my that was bad. So thereâ€™s only one way to sum that part up: FITTNYLLE!

The rest? Superb. 

Cheers, look forward to the next meet.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 19, 2018)

That course well and truly beat me up today! Brutal! The company kept me on the course though! Great to see Badger win with 30 points!

Have been on the bed back at the hotel in a semi coma for 4 hours! Ha


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2018)

JUst wanted to say thanks to Phil, Mike and Matt for their company today which made a tricky day enjoyable.

Also thanks to Chrisd for organising a great meet and hopefully next time it might not be so windy and cold.

Good luck to those playing RSG tomorrow


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Forum distances.....
		
Click to expand...

Not at all huge wind and a shed load of roll, hence the drive and wedge to the par 3 as well. I'm far from forum distances never can I have claimed to be long not even as a junior, was always pretty straight though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course was in stunning condition today and the wind was brutal and the scores reflected that . Winds hitting 25-30 mph and ice cold

The Euro Pro winner shot 72 and in those conditions was a stunning round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Was it as bad as 2 years ago's weather - surely not?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Did anyone manage to land on the clubhouse balcony?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know, did anyone land on the balcony? Takes a bit of skill to hold that. ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Was it as bad as 2 years ago's weather - surely not?
		
Click to expand...

Worse - it wasnâ€™t as wet but a damn sight more windier and when the hail and rain came in it was shocking , plus it was colder.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Was it as bad as 2 years ago's weather - surely not?
		
Click to expand...

Wind was brutal Pedro. Had a bit of hail and rain too. Unfortunately no short wearing micro climate


----------



## paddyc (Nov 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Played Cinque Ports with Swinger and Ding Dong in July, but we were a bit disappointed that there was no wind, and the weather was beautifully sunny. Didnâ€™t feel we got the full links experience.

Have a good day at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. One of my favourite courses, and the best golf lunch.
		
Click to expand...

After t


richart said:



			Played Cinque Ports with Swinger and Ding Dong in July, but we were a bit disappointed that there was no wind, and the weather was beautifully sunny. Didnâ€™t feel we got the full links experience.

Have a good day at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. One of my favourite courses, and the best golf lunch.
		
Click to expand...

After today Richart give me sunshine and no wind every time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 19, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Wind was brutal Pedro. Had a bit of hail and rain too. Unfortunately no short wearing micro climate 

Click to expand...

It was brutal the other year as well mate, and royally peed down for 4 hours as well.

Even me and Fish only got about 35 points.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I donâ€™t know, did anyone land on the balcony? Takes a bit of skill to hold that. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

A balcony shot is an upgrade from my beech shot of a few years back


----------



## Scholesy (Nov 19, 2018)

*first forum post*
Cinque Ports today was certainly an 'experience'!...5 wood to a 130 yard par 3 (GIR good club selection), seagull thieving my ball, more wind on the course than I had after the previous evening's curry, topped off by watching Dando shank the ball in a practice swing on the 18th....
All in all, enjoyable day (if you exclude the golf) and it was good to meet all those who played!


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Firstly Thanks to Chris, Simon, Glyn and Cameron for all their hard work organising the three days.

Well I went 48 holes with out a Sherman 
Played ok at Princes, played ok at RCP on the back 9.

But today was a step too fair for me, too cold, wet and windy for me. Would love to try them in nicer weather, but hey ho.

Also thanks to my playing partners over all three days for finding my balls


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Firstly Thanks to Chris, Simon, Glyn and Cameron for all their hard work organising the three days.

Well I went 48 holes with out a Sherman 
Played ok at Princes, played ok at RCP on the back 9.

But today was a step too fair for me, too cold, wet and windy for me. Would love to try them in nicer weather, but hey ho.

Also thanks to my playing partners over all three days for finding my balls 

Click to expand...

finding balls when its that cold takes some doing and I hope they had warm hands


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)

Scholesy said:



			*first forum post*
Cinque Ports today was certainly an 'experience'!...5 wood to a 130 yard par 3 (GIR good club selection), seagull thieving my ball, more wind on the course than I had after the previous evening's curry, topped off by watching Dando shank the ball in a practice swing on the 18th....
All in all, enjoyable day (if you exclude the golf) and it was good to meet all those who played!
		
Click to expand...

It was great to meet ( shame about being a ref ðŸ˜‰ ) hopefully see you at some more meets in the future 

Well just got back after 3 days of brutal links golf where the wind was nothing less than 20mph on the Sunday - 25 yesterday and today all coming off the east coast and it made all three courses brutes 

Sunday was Princes and we played Shores and Dunes - itâ€™s a really nice pleasant course , doesnâ€™t have the wow factor but doesnâ€™t disappoint and itâ€™s a nice course to start the trip 

Monday was RCP - winds got up and itâ€™s just a stunning course , itâ€™s my favourite links course , the condition is always first class , green complexes are world class , immaculate fairways and one of the hardest back nines in golf I have played - no easy hole on the back 9 - and the food after is up there with the Surrey Carverys 

Today was RSG - itâ€™s just a wonderful stunning course , and when you add in the gales , rain and hail makes it a real test of golf  , nasty pins , great greens with some of the best holes in the country - just brilliant , even though itâ€™s better than RCP I still would prefer to play RCP 

Got to say thanks to the organising crew - Glyn , Cam , Chris and Simon - excellent as always , the bonus about the wind is you donâ€™t get to hear Cam on the course ðŸ˜€

Great to meet new and old faces and to play rounds with new guys both on the forum and to the meet.

Hopefully next time we can get a bit nicer weather 

Cheers again and see you all at Sunningdale


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 20, 2018)

Toughest conditions I've ever played in today, but in a funny way enjoyed the challenge. The moment I knew it was tough was when I flushed a low 7 iron into the wind from 120 yards out. I thought it was a 4 club wind. My next shot was from 30 yards out, still short of the bleeding green! Make that a 8 club wind  

 I think it sums up the quality of the course, when you get blown all over the place for 4 hours and every few steps it feels like someone has thrown a bucket of water over your head or alternatively a handful of nails in your face, but afterwards when you've had a warm shower and reflect your glad you went out and played.  

Thanks to all the organisers, top effort. Good to see all the old and new faces.

Roll on Sunningdale in the Sun !


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Toughest conditions I've ever played in today, but in a funny way enjoyed the challenge. The moment I knew it was tough was when I flushed a low 7 iron into the wind from 120 yards out. I thought it was a 4 club wind. My next shot was from 30 yards out, still short of the bleeding green! Make that a 8 club wind 

I think it sums up the quality of the course, when you get blown all over the place for 4 hours and every few steps it feels like someone has thrown a bucket of water over your head or alternatively a handful of nails in your face, but afterwards when you've had a warm shower and reflect your glad you went out and played. 

Thanks to all the organisers, top effort. Good to see all the old and new faces.

Roll on Sunningdale in the Sun !
		
Click to expand...

Nope just would never enjoy that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 20, 2018)

Coups who will be playing on the challenge tour next year shot a total of 1 over for all 3 rounds. 

Thatâ€™s some shooting in those conditions ðŸ‘


----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)

Great three days, thanks to Glyn, Cam, Chris and Simon for the thankless task of organising everything.
The wind was brutal, the rain wet and horrible and the hail can do one.

Princes was an enjoyable starter.
RCP was in wonderful condition, the carver was superb.
RSG, what a golf course despite the weather it was brilliant. However the lunch after was another level, absolutely outstanding.

Thanks to everyone I played with, all great company as ever.

Always great to catch up with some real gents over the golf and beers after - fantastic trip and what the forum is all about.

Sunningdale can't come quick enough now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Toughest conditions I've ever played in today, but in a funny way enjoyed the challenge. The moment I knew it was tough was when I flushed a low 7 iron into the wind from 120 yards out. I thought it was a 4 club wind. My next shot was from 30 yards out, still short of the bleeding green! Make that a 8 club wind 

I think it sums up the quality of the course, when you get blown all over the place for 4 hours and every few steps it feels like someone has thrown a bucket of water over your head or alternatively a handful of nails in your face, but afterwards when you've had a warm shower and reflect your glad you went out and played. 

Thanks to all the organisers, top effort. Good to see all the old and new faces.

Roll on Sunningdale in the Sun !
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘

I was a mental battle as well to keep going and it was satisfying in a weird way that we got through 18 and didnâ€™t let the weather beat us - some of the par threes were set up to have a nice short iron - as we all took covers off ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Coups who will be playing on the challenge tour next year shot a total of 1 over for all 3 rounds.

Thatâ€™s some shooting in those conditions ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just wow and a nice guy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Nope just would never enjoy that.
		
Click to expand...

It was hard work for sure but we just kept going. Never got completely soaked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Coups who will be playing on the challenge tour next year shot a total of 1 over for all 3 rounds.

Thatâ€™s some shooting in those conditions ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That is amazing golf in that weather , he looked like he had the ball on a bit of string. Impressive scoring over the three days


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2018)

Got wet and cold at the train station today under a roof.  Whilst RStG is the  best course in England, it wasnâ€™t to be played today - no fun at all.

No idea who Coups is but he should be able to score that well round courses that short. Good luck on the CT whoever you are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Got wet and cold at the train station today under a roof.  Whilst RStG is the  best course in England, it wasnâ€™t to be played today - no fun at all.

No idea who Coups is but he should be able to score that well round courses that short. Good luck on the CT whoever you are.
		
Click to expand...

Course was playing far from short in the weather over the three days - at least a 4 club wind each day with people hitting 3 woods into 150 par 3â€™s and being short because of the wind.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course was playing far from short in the weather over the three days - at least a 4 club wind each day with people hitting 3 woods into 150 par 3â€™s and being short because of the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and wedges to par 5â€™s.  I get it.....wasnâ€™t actually a tricky direction off the sea.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 20, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Got wet and cold at the train station today under a roof.  Whilst RStG is the  best course in England, it wasnâ€™t to be played today - no fun at all.

No idea who Coups is but he should be able to score that well round courses that short. Good luck on the CT whoever you are.
		
Click to expand...

Please donâ€™t waste time trying to troll. 

You didnâ€™t play yesterday or today so you have zero idea of the conditions. 

Go back under the rock you live under.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Yes and wedges to par 5â€™s.  I get it.....wasnâ€™t actually a tricky direction off the sea.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't off the sea??????
What day are you talking about????

AS for the comment about Coups should be able to score that well, have a think - the weather was brutal all 3 days and that is some outstanding golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Yes and wedges to par 5â€™s.  I get it.....wasnâ€™t actually a tricky direction off the sea.
		
Click to expand...

Actually it was off the sea - straight off the sea , pro and starter both stating it was the hardest wind they have. One par 5 played short

Made a bit of a fool of yourself trying to be funny


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 20, 2018)

Just got home.

Thanks to all the organisers! 

Sorry I had to shoot off after todayâ€™s round but I wanted to try and get passed the M25 before it got too busy!

As for the golf. That was certainly a day too far for me. Brutal, especially with leaving my swing in The Kings Head!

Top work everyone!


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2018)

It was off the sea yes - glad you noticed.  â€˜Coupsâ€™ can obviously play - but he should score like that if he wants to take CT seriously.  Sorry for stating the bleeding obvious!


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually it was off the sea - straight off the sea , pro and starter both stating it was the hardest wind they have. One par 5 played short

Made a bit of a fool of yourself trying to be funny
		
Click to expand...

Off the sea - yes.  The best wind for the front 9.   No long holes other than the short 10th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)

SammmeBee said:



			Off the sea - yes.  The best wind for the front 9.   *No long holes other than the short 10th.*

Click to expand...

No long holes ? The wind was only â€œbestâ€ for a couple holes on the back nine , it harmed most of the holes on the front 9 especially a lot of the second shots into the green and a good number of the par 4â€™s you were trying to go in with a wood. It was the hardest I have experienced it - and someone shooting 1 over is impressive golf


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Coups who will be playing on the challenge tour next year shot a total of 1 over for all 3 rounds.

Thatâ€™s some shooting in those conditions ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Great golf! I watched the last 2 rounds in 2011 at RSG when DC won it and the weather conditions those 2 days were nowhere near as bad as today, light rain for most of the day and not as windy. 

Yes the greens would have been quicker and course longer etc. But trust me that is a great score on that course in those conditions, no matter what anyone says.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Chris, Simon, Glyn and Cameron for all their hard work organising the three days. Gents you all done a fabulous job everything organised too a tee.

All three courses amazing, really hard to pick a favorite from RCP and RSG. Both have some truly stunning golf holes. The 27 on Princes are really nice too Himalayas my favorite 9 there.

Some say that the wind and links are a true test of golf. Well that is probably one of the hardest tests I have ever faced, can't wait to go back though. Shout out to Coups that is amazing scoring.

Have to say the meal today was pretty special too.

Thanks to all the guys who i played with, all great company. I also had the pleasure of witnessing some pretty special golf from them all in these conditions.

Roll on sunny (I really hope) Sunningdale.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 20, 2018)

Only attended today rather than all three days, but have echo the thanks to those that organised everything - much appreciated guys! (Herding cats is much easier than getting golfers into some sort of order...). Also thanks to Chris, Rupert & Charlie for making the day an enjoyable excusion at the seaside, despite the brutal conditions. My, that was the toughest wind I've played in for quite some time - with the occasional hailstones adding a touch of piquancy to proceedings!  Just glad that my game (mostly) held up  & chuffed to bits to have managed to come third. Well done to those who came first & second !!

Can we do it again?


----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## User2021 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## paddyc (Nov 20, 2018)

Evening guys

Just to say thanks to Simon, Chris and Cam for all the organisation of the tour over the 3 days. Glad to be back in the warm and the hands have just about recovered..Thanks to pp's Chris D, Mike Martin,Jim, Charlie and Simon.

Got very unlucky with weather again, RCP and RSG really tough, so hats off to all the guys who got through especially today. First time round RSG and thought the layout and mix of holes was superb and greens fantastic, though fairways werent the best. Definitely want to go back but not between November and February.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2018)

Back home; today's multiple layers of sodden clothing washed, soaked DryJoys drying and clubs from the supposedly waterproof bag airing.  Lucky we were only playing a pitch and putt in a mild breeze rather than a proper golf course... 

Thanks to Glyn, Cameron, Chris & Simon for organising the event, and my playing, drinking & currying partners for their company.  Always good to meet the old mates and welcome the new ones.  Thanks for the linguistic education Lilyhawk, sounds much better than Cameron's efforts, hope to see you again at other meets. 

Hopefully we can do this again, but as others have said at a different time of year where we stand a better chance with the weather; I'm coming to the conclusion that I'd rather pay more & stand a better chance with the weather.  We were particularly unlucky, as the bloke in the halfway hut today was at pains to point out how great the weather was last week; thanks mate...


----------



## Hooker (Nov 21, 2018)

After blueinmunich told me it was the first time he played in 5 layers, I counted myself 5 layers. Lined trousers plus waterproofs, 2 hats, snood, winter gloves, rain gloves, mitts and my hands still blummin cold.

Thanks to Rosecott, paperboy, paddyc, Chrisd, swingalot, backwoodsman my playing partners. Thanks especially to the organisers and everyone who attended for their company over the whole trip. It was a enjoyable experience sharing the experience with like minded forummers. 

RCP can't help but be impressed by this course despite being beaten up by it ever time I have played it. Have to echo Phil, it is my favourite links course.


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2018)

Same thanks extended to the organisers for their hard work on our behalf and to playing/drinking/curry partners for making it the usual cracking meet despite the weather.

Nothing I can add about the weather, think that if there had been an easier way back to the clubhouse at RSG I would probably have walked in and not been alone but really glad that we stuck it out in the end.

As for the golf, while all the carnage of balls in the clubhouse/car park, trolleys blowing over (not mine this time) was happening at RCP, I started like the priest in Caddyshack and had 16 points after six, the brutal back nine and torrential rain slowed me down after but my 30 points was enough for a maiden forum meet victory.  I had a quick look around the clubhouse but couldn't find an honours board on the walls but no doubt ChrisD will sort that out


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

After 3 days of brutal battering I plan to to do absolutely nothing today but rest, that was as hard as I've ever experienced bearing in mind that in previous years we haven't played all 3 days in those conditions  ðŸ˜£. I decided to stay down there this year (I only live 40 minutes away) and so pleased I did as the 2 evenings with the guys was really great and epitomizes what the forum at its best is about. The regular members are always great company and the new guys fitted in really well and I hope that they liked it enough to come to other meets.

My thanks to Mike Chapman, 94stegsi and Paddyc for their company at Princes. Well done Stegsi  (Martin) for his win with 32 points and to the others for their company. I played RCP with Jobr1850, Norfolkshaun and Autumn Wind and but the conditions just beat me up and I couldn't play a chunk of the back 9. The other 3 played well given the conditions but Autumn Wind was on a different level imo and I'd buy his game if he put it on EBay ðŸ˜. Day 3 I was out with Hooker, Swingalot and Backwoodsman who finished a creditable 3rd and looks better than his handicap. 

I just want to thank Simon, Glyn and Cameron for all they did to make this meet run smoothly and echo other comments about trying to sort a return to those magnificent courses in better weather.

Just a few short observations:
Lilyhawk fitted in real well (mad as a box of frogs)as did Dando's mate
Can't believe Jobr has only played for a year
Autumn Wind had a game I'd die for
Swingalot is now a deserved single figure golfer
Reviewing the employment of my carer and assistant carer as they are both gobby individuals 
Anyone who doesn't think that Europro Tour player Coups rounds over 3 days was anything short of amazing is a knob

Thanks to you all


----------



## User2021 (Nov 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Reviewing the employment of my carer and assistant carer as they are both gobby individuals
		
Click to expand...


I don't know about Rich, but my carers allowance has not been paid yet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sounds like another great forum meet.......but somehow I am glad I didn't have enough holiday left to attend


----------



## DRW (Nov 21, 2018)

Was the weather worse than last years meet, when we played in the beast from the east, sounds like it

RSG is the best meal at a golf club, drooling. Nice pics  and RCP is such a great fun course would like to be a member there.

Thought I would mention if you are considering moving the date to warmer months, RCP do a twilight rate after 3pm iirc, think I paid Â£90 this year(no food) when I played it in August.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			I don't know about Rich, but my carers allowance has not been paid yet.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you read the employment contract?  "Pay according to ability" ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2018)

I seriously think you guys should look at Deal week in August, there is a mix of individual and pairs events over several days. Plan it right and you could also squeeze in games elsewhere


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow, what an incredible 3 days golf.

Wind wind and more wind, just what we ordered 

Really enjoyed RCP and RSG, both are miles ahead of Princes.

We played all 3 loops at Princes, not sure I like the Himalayas, for some of the Woodhall lot they enjoyed it, for me its got way too much water on.

Very impressed with RCP as it way exceeded my expectations, the green complexes were superb, get the ball near the green and you've still got bags of work to do to get a par, the clubhouse is lovely and the meal afterwards was just 

Didn't feel like I got the best from the visit to RSG, really wasn't keen on going out in the rain so just chucked waterproofs on and headed for the 1st tee, really good course and again great green complexes, not as good as RCP but still very good, the greens were brilliant to putt on, as for the food afterwards, its up there with the best, Sunningdale for me just pips it though.

50p for a cup of proper soup at the halfway hut is a 1st for me, this is my new favourite half way hut.

Superb work by Chris, Simon and Cameron for getting it all organised, Cam did a great job as its his 1st proper meet he has done 

Sorry that I never got down to Deal for the evening, with staying at the lodges at Princes it was the wrong move to pick as it was way more than I expected to go back and forth, and after getting blasted with wind and rain all the time it was the last thing anyone wanted to do was go out, we only went to the bar one night and the other night we just had drinks in the apartment.

Oh and the M25 Dartford crossing


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

Have to agree Glyn, Cameron was great over the 3 days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, what an incredible 3 days golf.

*Wind wind and more wind,* just what we ordered 

Really enjoyed RCP and RSG, both are miles ahead of Princes.

We played all 3 loops at Princes, not sure I like the Himalayas, for some of the Woodhall lot they enjoyed it, for me its got way too much water on.

Very impressed with RCP as it way exceeded my expectations, the green complexes were superb, get the ball near the green and you've still got bags of work to do to get a par, the clubhouse is lovely and the meal afterwards was just 

Didn't feel like I got the best from the visit to RSG, really wasn't keen on going out in the rain so just chucked waterproofs on and headed for the 1st tee, really good course and again great green complexes, not as good as RCP but still very good, the greens were brilliant to putt on, as for the food afterwards, its up there with the best, Sunningdale for me just pips it though.

50p for a cup of proper soup at the halfway hut is a 1st for me, this is my new favourite half way hut.

Superb work by Chris, Simon and Cameron for getting it all organised, Cam did a great job as its his 1st proper meet he has done 

Sorry that I never got down to Deal for the evening, with staying at the lodges at Princes it was the wrong move to pick as it was way more than I expected to go back and forth, and after getting blasted with wind and rain all the time it was the last thing anyone wanted to do was go out, we only went to the bar one night and the other night we just had drinks in the apartment.

Oh and the M25 Dartford crossing 

Click to expand...

And that was before the curries!!!


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2018)

As per all the above comments that was a tough tough few days to play golf but still had a good time thanks to good playing partners and the time off the course.

Thanks to Cam and Glyn for the assistance with RSG, Cam for sorting Princes out and Chris for RCP as usual.

Hopefully we can get some decent deals to do something in what should be (in theory at least) warmer times.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course was in stunning condition today and the wind was brutal and the scores reflected that . Winds hitting 25-30 mph and ice cold 

The Euro Pro winner shot 72 and in those conditions was a stunning round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Bunch Jessieâ€™s 25-30mph thatâ€™s nothing you want to try playing in 40mph winds ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰. 

Good to hear you all enjoyed the courses have to try and play them when Iâ€™m down.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Bunch Jessieâ€™s 25-30mph thatâ€™s nothing you want to try playing in 40mph winds ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰.

Good to hear you all enjoyed the courses have to try and play them when Iâ€™m down.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure where the wind strength was obtained given that the BBC weather app was giving it as 40 mph especially on the last day. Typically, the wind had died to almost nothing as I drove out of Royal ST Georges car park to go home


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you to Glyn, Cam, Chris and Simon for all the organising. Top job, lads !

It was great to meet a lot more forum members, on and off the course.

Special thanks to all my playing partners over the 3 days :

Princes - had an enjoyable round with Dan, Andy and Glyn. I was in awe of Dan and Andy's golf, especially their short games. I really liked Princes as a course and as a club. A particular highlight was all four of us making birdie on the 2nd hole, I can't remember that ever happening in a fourball before. Great bottle showed by Glyn to roll in his 4 footer for birdie after the other 3 of us had already made ours.

Royal Cinque Ports - in my opinion this was easily my best course of the 3 we played, and ranks as one of my all time fav courses played. The hole designs were excellent, the conditioning was absolutely superb, and the clubhouse and lunch were top notch. Despite the brutal wind, I had a really enjoyable round with John, Shaun, and Chris and enjoyed the day hugely. Thank you for the top company, boys.

Royal St Georges - I think I'm obviously in a very small minority here, but I thought RSG was terrible value for money. The weather was obviously dire, but putting that to one side, the course conditioning was really poor. The fairways were very bare and scabby in a lot of patches, every bunker I saw on the 8 holes before I walked in was GUR (playing an Open Championship course and picking the ball out of all the bunkers is not what you pay top dollar for), and I wasn't overly impressed with the welcome from the club either. I'm really sorry to my great playing partners Shaun, Richard and Simon that I decided to bail out and walk in after the 8th, I didn't feel good doing it,  but I really didn't enjoy the course experience. I wanted to go in the pro shop and complain about the conditioning and ask for a partial refund, as Â£120 or whatever our deal was represented really poor value to me. However, Simon and Richard asked me not to do that as it may jeopardise future deals, so I just got changed and left quietly as I didn't want to harm your future negotiations to return. 

Thanks to Phil and Craig for being great housemates in Deal. I think the accommodation was great, although Phil needs to be more careful not to tread in so much cat shit next time. At least with his winnings from his very steady golf over the 3 days he can afford to buy a replacement set of footwear .


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Thank you to Glyn, Cam, Chris and Simon for all the organising. Top job, lads !

It was great to meet a lot more forum members, on and off the course.

Special thanks to all my playing partners over the 3 days :

Princes - had an enjoyable round with Dan, Andy and Glyn. I was in awe of Dan and Andy's golf, especially their short games. I really liked Princes as a course and as a club. A particular highlight was all four of us making birdie on the 2nd hole, I can't remember that ever happening in a fourball before. Great bottle showed by Glyn to roll in his 4 footer for birdie after the other 3 of us had already made ours.

Royal Cinque Ports - in my opinion this was easily my best course of the 3 we played, and ranks as one of my all time fav courses played. The hole designs were excellent, the conditioning was absolutely superb, and the clubhouse and lunch were top notch. Despite the brutal wind, I had a really enjoyable round with John, Shaun, and Chris and enjoyed the day hugely. Thank you for the top company, boys.

Royal St Georges - I think I'm obviously in a very small minority here, but I thought RSG was terrible value for money. The weather was obviously dire, but putting that to one side, the course conditioning was really poor. The fairways were very bare and scabby in a lot of patches, every bunker I saw on the 8 holes before I walked in was GUR (playing an Open Championship course and picking the ball out of all the bunkers is not what you pay top dollar for), and I wasn't overly impressed with the welcome from the club either. I'm really sorry to my great playing partners Shaun, Richard and Simon that I decided to bail out and walk in after the 8th, I didn't feel good doing it,  but I really didn't enjoy the course experience. I wanted to go in the pro shop and complain about the conditioning and ask for a partial refund, as Â£120 or whatever our deal was represented really poor value to me. However, Simon and Richard asked me not to do that as it may jeopardise future deals, so I just got changed and left quietly as I didn't want to harm your future negotiations to return.

Thanks to Phil and Craig for being great housemates in Deal. I think the accommodation was great, although Phil needs to be more careful not to tread in so much cat shit next time. At least with his winnings from his very steady golf over the 3 days he can afford to buy a replacement set of footwear .
		
Click to expand...

never played RSG and i get what you are saying, but don't you always take a chance when you play a top course over winter? Â£120 is quite expensive for many, but i bet that's greatly reduced compared to the summer fee?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			never played RSG and i get what you are saying, but don't you always take a chance when you play a top course over winter? Â£120 is quite expensive for many, but i bet that's greatly reduced compared to the summer fee?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I understand that and I agree : I've played many of the top 100 courses in the UK on Winter deals, and I obviously lower my expectations in return for a reduced green fee.  Many of my favourite courses I've played have been in Winter conditions. Courses like St Andrews Old, The Alwoodley, Burnham and Berrow, St Georges Hill, Royal West Norfolk, Gleneagles Kings, The Berkshire, and Hankley Common stand out in my memory. I played Saunton East in the exact same weather conditions as Royal St Georges was, but when we walked off the course at Saunton frozen cold and soaked through we were marvelling at what a great course and condition it was.

But I just found the RSG course conditions unacceptably poor, even allowing for the fact it was Winter. But that's just me though, and I accept I'm in the minority with this opinion.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't think you would have got much joy out of the Pro at RSG, Andy.
Before leaving, I went in and purchased a few bits.
He just about spoke when serving me.

On leaving, I thanked him for a great day and said goodbye etc - the silence back was golden.
It may be an exclusive club and one I would love to go back to, but manners cost nothing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			I don't think you would have got much joy out of the Pro at RSG, Andy.
Before leaving, I went in and purchased a few bits.
He just about spoke when serving me.

On leaving, I thanked him for a great day and said goodbye etc - the silence back was golden.
It may be an exclusive club and one I would love to go back to, but manners cost nothing.
		
Click to expand...

The Pro at RSG is awful - no politeness about him at all , blunt to the point of being rude and plenty of the members we have bumped into are the same. The caddiemaster and guy at halfway hut are ok 

When you then compare it to Andrew and his guys at RCP and everyone there is night and day - they just couldnâ€™t do enough for you - a real warm welcome 

Itâ€™s why if given the choice I would prefer to be at RCP even if RSG is a better course


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Royal St Georges - I think I'm obviously in a very small minority here, but I thought RSG was terrible value for money. The weather was obviously dire, but putting that to one side, the course conditioning was really poor. The fairways were very bare and scabby in a lot of patches, every bunker I saw on the 8 holes before I walked in was GUR (playing an Open Championship course and picking the ball out of all the bunkers is not what you pay top dollar for), and I wasn't overly impressed with the welcome from the club either. I'm really sorry to my great playing partners Shaun, Richard and Simon that I decided to bail out and walk in after the 8th, I didn't feel good doing it,  but I really didn't enjoy the course experience. I wanted to go in the pro shop and complain about the conditioning and ask for a partial refund, as Â£120 or whatever our deal was represented really poor value to me. However, Simon and Richard asked me not to do that as it may jeopardise future deals, so I just got changed and left quietly as I didn't want to harm your future negotiations to return.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with you in regards to the fairways, they were pretty poor and I was warned of this before we went by a local pro. I played so poorly that good or bad it would have made little difference to me but I understand  fully your views Andy. I think the golf rate to us was about Â£80 ' ish,  the remainder being for food and the prize money. The greeting at RCP, and Princes for that matter, is always more welcoming than RSG which sort of gives me the impression that they feel that are doing the rabble a favour and we did have a problem with the starter who wasn't told that our tee times were pushed back 20 minutes, as they had slotted in some members (something they shouldn't do imo) and whilst I told him at least 5 times it didn't seem to sink in.

Also. despite the fact that I liaised with RCP on a regular basis for months no mention of a hole being out of play was ever mentioned to me, I only found out from the forum and I wrote and asked them to let us play through on Monday before they close the hole but there was no chance they'd do so, and on the day, the hole closed was not at all being worked on

I hope that we can sort out a decent deal for next time at a better time of the year and hope that the course conditions reflect that too


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I agree with you in regards to the fairways, they were pretty poor
		
Click to expand...

Would like to add in RSG defence about the fairway, quite a number of the links courses I have played in late summer/early autumn are really showing the summer damage, where the grass is slow growing back or not at all and the recovery is really slow, even with reseeding that is happening at a number of those courses. Real sad

The pro I agree with job1850 completely, the younger assistant we dealt with in summer was really helpful and great.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2018)

DRW said:



			Would like to add in RSG defence about the fairway, quite a number of the links courses I have played in late summer/early autumn are really showing the summer damage, where the grass is slow growing back or not at all and the recovery is really slow, even with reseeding that is happening at a number of those courses. Real sad

The pro I agree with job1850 completely, the younger assistant we dealt with in summer was really helpful and great.

Click to expand...

Have to agree about fairways, all the links courses up here were badly burnt this summer, even some of the usually wet parkland course are too, even long peter at Nairn Dunbar was and that the wettest hole on the coarse as it was the old riverbed, before it was diverted to make the new harbor. WG, Prestwick had suffered when i was there a few months ago as had Carnoustie a little bit, but they were still bone dry, once those patches get wet, horrible.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Pro at RSG is awful - no politeness about him at all , blunt to the point of being rude and plenty of the members we have bumped into are the same. The caddiemaster and guy at halfway hut are ok
*
When you then compare it to Andrew and his guys at RCP and everyone there is night and day - they just couldnâ€™t do enough for you - a real warm welcome*

Itâ€™s why if given the choice I would prefer to be at RCP even if RSG is a better course
		
Click to expand...

This, all day long.  The epitome of what a pro shop should be, and just another reason to love the place.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2018)

DRW said:



*Would like to add in RSG defence about the fairway, quite a number of the links courses I have played in late summer/early autumn are really showing the summer damage, where the grass is slow growing back or not at all and the recovery is really slow, even with reseeding that is happening at a number of those courses. Real sad*

The pro I agree with job1850 completely, the younger assistant we dealt with in summer was really helpful and great.

Click to expand...

Both The Berkshire and Swinley Forest suffered this summer, West Hill did, my home course did; the only course I've played this year that I cannot think had fairway damage was Liphook.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 22, 2018)

Littlestone is in great condition right now, for some reason our fairways have recovered better than any links along the coast. We feel extremely lucky for our course condition right now, including the greens.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Thank you to Glyn, Cam, Chris and Simon for all the organising. Top job, lads !

It was great to meet a lot more forum members, on and off the course.

Special thanks to all my playing partners over the 3 days :

Princes - had an enjoyable round with Dan, Andy and Glyn. I was in awe of Dan and Andy's golf, especially their short games. I really liked Princes as a course and as a club. A particular highlight was all four of us making birdie on the 2nd hole, I can't remember that ever happening in a fourball before. Great bottle showed by Glyn to roll in his 4 footer for birdie after the other 3 of us had already made ours.

Royal Cinque Ports - in my opinion this was easily my best course of the 3 we played, and ranks as one of my all time fav courses played. The hole designs were excellent, the conditioning was absolutely superb, and the clubhouse and lunch were top notch. Despite the brutal wind, I had a really enjoyable round with John, Shaun, and Chris and enjoyed the day hugely. Thank you for the top company, boys.

Royal St Georges - I think I'm obviously in a very small minority here, but I thought RSG was terrible value for money. The weather was obviously dire, but putting that to one side, the course conditioning was really poor. The fairways were very bare and scabby in a lot of patches, every bunker I saw on the 8 holes before I walked in was GUR (playing an Open Championship course and picking the ball out of all the bunkers is not what you pay top dollar for), and I wasn't overly impressed with the welcome from the club either. I'm really sorry to my great playing partners Shaun, Richard and Simon that I decided to bail out and walk in after the 8th, I didn't feel good doing it,  but I really didn't enjoy the course experience. I wanted to go in the pro shop and complain about the conditioning and ask for a partial refund, as Â£120 or whatever our deal was represented really poor value to me. However, Simon and Richard asked me not to do that as it may jeopardise future deals, so I just got changed and left quietly as I didn't want to harm your future negotiations to return.

Thanks to Phil and Craig for being great housemates in Deal. I think the accommodation was great, although Phil needs to be more careful not to tread in so much cat shit next time. At least with his winnings from his very steady golf over the 3 days he can afford to buy a replacement set of footwear .
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I understand your frustration with RSG we all have to remember we are paying winter green fees.

Itâ€™s always a risk with the weather and the winter work the course does, most courses start the winter work on the 1st week in November because they are not charging summer rates.

If anyone wants a perfect course then they need to be paying summer rates and thatâ€™s not in my price list ðŸ˜‚

I thought with the food taking into account etc we are paying roughly Â£70-Â£80 and I personally thought that was good value for money.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 22, 2018)

The bunkers at RSG all have to be upgraded for the Open. They were told to do them all, no matter what the current condition. 

Do agree about the pro shop, not very welcoming at all.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Littlestone is in great condition right now, for some reason our fairways have recovered better than any links along the coast. We feel extremely lucky for our course condition right now, including the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Best I come down and test it


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Best I come down and test it
		
Click to expand...

Well, I might have a go then as well...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2019)

One of the members at my club has been organising a similar trip for the end of April.  I know that a number of people were saying that we needed to move the dates because of the weather.  The reason the Kent Tour was always done at this time of year was cost.  

The price I've been offered in April for 18 holes at RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday, Princes Wednesday, staying in the lodges at Princes for 2 nights with breakfast both mornings & one evening meal is Â£575.  I'm not looking to find takers for the trip, just tossing this in as the current going rate if people think we need to consider moving it.  That price does not include the carvery at RSG or food at RCP or Princes. It also potentially doesn't include any wiggle room for larger numbers or previous good customers.  Food for thought?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			One of the members at my club has been organising a similar trip for the end of April.  I know that a number of people were saying that we needed to move the dates because of the weather.  The reason the Kent Tour was always done at this time of year was cost. 

The price I've been offered in April for 18 holes at RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday, Princes Wednesday, staying in the lodges at Princes for 2 nights with breakfast both mornings & one evening meal is Â£575.  I'm not looking to find takers for the trip, just tossing this in as the current going rate if people think we need to consider moving it.  That price does not include the carvery at RSG or food at RCP or Princes. It also potentially doesn't include any wiggle room for larger numbers or previous good customers.  Food for thought?
		
Click to expand...

If the standard offer they have on their websites is the only thing they can do Iâ€™d say roll the dice, hope the weather gods are listening and try and get a better deal as early as possible for when winter prices come into play.


----------



## Dando (Jan 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			One of the members at my club has been organising a similar trip for the end of April.  I know that a number of people were saying that we needed to move the dates because of the weather.  The reason the Kent Tour was always done at this time of year was cost. 

The price I've been offered in April for 18 holes at RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday, Princes Wednesday, staying in the lodges at Princes for 2 nights with breakfast both mornings & one evening meal is Â£575.  I'm not looking to find takers for the trip, just tossing this in as the current going rate if people think we need to consider moving it.  That price does not include the carvery at RSG or food at RCP or Princes. It also potentially doesn't include any wiggle room for larger numbers or previous good customers.  Food for thought?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest mate Iâ€™ll go whenever and if it costs more to hopefully get better weather then so be it but I appreciate some may not be so keen


----------



## User2021 (Jan 21, 2019)

Rich, I think if it was a hundred quid more its a no brainer.
But that is a big jump and no food included at RCP and RSG - both of which were brilliant last year.

We could pay a load more, go peak time and it lash down, only guarantee is it won't be sub zero.

Is there much of a price difference if we went October or April?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 22, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Rich, I think if it was a hundred quid more its a no brainer.
But that is a big jump and no food included at RCP and RSG - both of which were brilliant last year.

We could pay a load more, go peak time and it lash down, only guarantee is it won't be sub zero.

Is there much of a price difference if we went October or April?
		
Click to expand...

If they're sticking to their guns regarding the Â£575 price tag, it seems it's all throughout April and until 31st October. 

https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/m...nues_in_3_days_summer_2_updatedsept18_868.pdf

Would love to join in again for a Kent meetup, but Â£575 is just a tad to steep for me for what's on offer.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			If they're sticking to their guns regarding the Â£575 price tag, it seems it's all throughout April and until 31st October.

https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/m...nues_in_3_days_summer_2_updatedsept18_868.pdf

Would love to join in again for a Kent meetup, but Â£575 is just a tad to steep for me for what's on offer.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me at the minute, whilst I enjoyed the courses I think I would want to be getting more than 3 rounds for that money.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 22, 2019)

Perhaps it should just be a new thread instead, but what about Saunton instead of Kent?

Not as accessible for most I guess (including me), but 2 links courses both in the top 100 if you are to take Golf Monthly's word for it, and to a very reasonable price in October. Â£60 for a round, dropping to Â£50 if playing a second day, dropping to Â£40 for the third day. Perhaps they're more flexible than their eastern colleagues on the coast of Kent as well when it comes to package deals?

Haven't played it myself, but I have had it in mind for around October anyway.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps it should just be a new thread instead, but what about Saunton instead of Kent?

Not as accessible for most I guess (including me), but 2 links courses both in the top 100 if you are to take Golf Monthly's word for it, and to a very reasonable price in October. Â£60 for a round, dropping to Â£50 if playing a second day, dropping to Â£40 for the third day. Perhaps they're more flexible than their eastern colleagues on the coast of Kent as well when it comes to package deals?

Haven't played it myself, but I have had it in mind for around October anyway.
		
Click to expand...

There are other options down that way as well with Royal North Devon close by, Burnham & Berrow not far away and then St Enodoc & Trevose also doable as a day trip from Saunton. All of them are more reasonable than the Kent courses if people fancied a change of scenery and they are all top 100.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 22, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps it should just be a new thread instead, but what about Saunton instead of Kent?

Not as accessible for most I guess (including me), but 2 links courses both in the top 100 if you are to take Golf Monthly's word for it, and to a very reasonable price in October. Â£60 for a round, dropping to Â£50 if playing a second day, dropping to Â£40 for the third day. Perhaps they're more flexible than their eastern colleagues on the coast of Kent as well when it comes to package deals?

Haven't played it myself, but I have had it in mind for around October anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing in their Easter Open. Both courses for Â£50 odd which is an absolute STEAL.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I'm playing in their Easter Open. Both courses for Â£50 odd which is an absolute STEAL.
		
Click to expand...

That's some value right there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I'm hacking about in their Easter Open. Both courses for Â£50 odd which is an absolute STEAL.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 1, 2019)

Perhaps this could be of interest to someone?

Really good value I'd say considering that the comp will take place when they charge summer green fee's, which on weekends is Â£105 for the round only.

Â£80 for 36 holes, including coffee on arrival, soup and roll between rounds and a 2 course dinner along with the winners presentation. And it's on a bank holiday.

https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/play/open-competitions/35

I think I'm going to sign up for this one.

EDIT: If anyone else in or around London wants to sign up for this, then feel free to send a PM and we could go together.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps this could be of interest to someone?

Really good value I'd say considering that the comp will take place when they charge summer green fee's, which on weekends is Â£105 for the round only.

Â£80 for 36 holes, including coffee on arrival, soup and roll between rounds and a 2 course dinner along with the winners presentation. And it's on a bank holiday.

https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/play/open-competitions/35

I think I'm going to sign up for this one.

EDIT: If anyone else in or around London wants to sign up for this, then feel free to send a PM and we could go together.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, need to check the diary...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Interesting, need to check the diary...
		
Click to expand...

Do it! Send me a PM if you wanna join forces for the day.


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Do it! Send me a PM if you wanna join forces for the day. 

Click to expand...

If you play this, let me know as Iâ€™m might come down for the day


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			If you play this, let me know as Iâ€™m might come down for the day
		
Click to expand...

I am playing this one as long as I can sort the logistics around it. Need to check when first tee is to see if it fits with the train times. Might have to go down a day earlier if it doesnâ€™t match.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 6, 2019)

Update on the comp!

I found that Prince's had an additional offer for this competition. For Â£50 extra, you get a practice round day before comp and a nights accommodation in the Lodges including breakfast.

So, all in all:

*- 54 holes of golf (both competition rounds to be played on the Dunes and Himalayas)
- 1 night accommodation (twin)
- Light lunch on comp day
- 2 course dinner after comp
- Competition prizes*

*Â£130 per person, and this is taking place during a weekend so you won't have to take any annual leave.*

Bare in mind, if you go there to play a casual round during the same weekend as the comp, that single round itself would set you back Â£105.

Talk about value. I've booked it now with a mate and hope to see a few forumers down there on the 5th and 6th May!

https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/play/open-competitions/35


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Update on the comp!

I found that Prince's had an additional offer for this competition. For Â£50 extra, you get a practice round day before comp and a nights accommodation in the Lodges including breakfast.

So, all in all:

*- 54 holes of golf (both competition rounds to be played on the Dunes and Himalayas)
- 1 night accommodation (twin)
- Light lunch on comp day
- 2 course dinner after comp
- Competition prizes*

*Â£130 per person, and this is taking place during a weekend so you won't have to take any annual leave.*

Bare in mind, if you go there to play a casual round during the same weekend as the comp, that single round itself would set you back Â£105.

Talk about value. I've booked it now with a mate and hope to see a few forumers down there on the 5th and 6th May!

https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/play/open-competitions/35

Click to expand...

i'm already entered into the event, but i think you've misread it. its Â£260pp not Â£260 per room.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 6, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			i'm already entered into the event, but i think you've misread it. its Â£260pp not Â£260 per room.
		
Click to expand...

They have written it wrong on the page. 

I called them up as the golf genius page said Â£260 for entire registration and not per person. They confirmed it's for 2 people, and I have subsequently registered and paid for both me and my partner to the total price of Â£260.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2019)

oh yeah i've just gone onto the next page and seen. Oh well, not to worry, we're playing Cinque Ports on the sunday PM anyway.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 6, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			oh yeah i've just gone onto the next page and seen. Oh well, not to worry, we're playing Cinque Ports on the sunday PM anyway.
		
Click to expand...

You could've been worse off in other words then...


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			You could've been worse off in other words then... 

Click to expand...

well we've paid Â£18 a man for the travelodge and Â£90 for the golf. but Â£50 is a steal!


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 6, 2019)

Damn it. Iâ€™m away on a stag weekend!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 6, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Damn it. Iâ€™m away on a stag weekend!!
		
Click to expand...

They'll be divorced in a year or two anyway. Cancel and re-schedule your plans!


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 1, 2019)

Is there anyone else here on the forum that has signed up for the Open comp at Princes next Monday besides me and @MendieGK perhaps?

Me and my mate will come down Sunday to play a practice round and then staying at the lodges. Don't be a stranger if you're doing the same and you hear 2 guys at the bar speaking a weird language, it's just me and my mate speaking Swedish!


----------



## MendieGK (May 1, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Is there anyone else here on the forum that has signed up for the Open comp at Princes next Monday besides me and @MendieGK perhaps?

Me and my mate will come down Sunday to play a practice round and then staying at the lodges. Don't be a stranger if you're doing the same and you hear 2 guys at the bar speaking a weird language, it's just me and my mate speaking Swedish! 

Click to expand...

Weâ€™re staying in Dover mate. Playing cinque ports Sunday


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Is there anyone else here on the forum that has signed up for the Open comp at Princes next Monday besides me and @MendieGK perhaps?

Me and my mate will come down Sunday to play a practice round and then staying at the lodges. Don't be a stranger if you're doing the same and you hear 2 guys at the bar speaking a weird language, it's just me and my mate speaking Swedish! 

Click to expand...

How did you get on


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 7, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			How did you get on
		
Click to expand...

As you saw in the other thread - terrible! Iâ€™m 100% sure it said that the comp was gonna be played on Dunes/Himalayas so arriving on Sunday thatâ€™s where we had our warm up round. Shot an 87, which for me is a decent score so I came into the comp quite confident of playing to the best of my ability. 

The 11 on the second par 5 on the Himalayas was obviously the worst in a day filled with bad shots. Other â€œhighlightsâ€ was 5 of the tee on the 1st on Himalayas and a 2 shot penalty for putting my ball and hitting one of the other guys ball on the green...

I love the place though and canâ€™t wait to get back. I found Himalayas in particular the hardest of the three 9s. Saw that you played well, so congratulations!


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			As you saw in the other thread - terrible! Iâ€™m 100% sure it said that the comp was gonna be played on Dunes/Himalayas so arriving on Sunday thatâ€™s where we had our warm up round. Shot an 87, which for me is a decent score so I came into the comp quite confident of playing to the best of my ability. 

The 11 on the second par 5 on the Himalayas was obviously the worst in a day filled with bad shots. Other â€œhighlightsâ€ was 5 of the tee on the 1st on Himalayas and a 2 shot penalty for putting my ball and hitting one of the other guys ball on the green...

I love the place though and canâ€™t wait to get back. I found Himalayas in particular the hardest of the three 9s. Saw that you played well, so congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

I knocked it on in 2 on the 2nd. 570 into wind. 2 of the best shots of my life


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			I knocked it on in 2 on the 2nd. 570 into wind. 2 of the best shots of my life
		
Click to expand...

Agree I loved it too. Weâ€™ll go back next year Iâ€™d imagine


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 7, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			I knocked it on in 2 on the 2nd. 570 into wind. 2 of the best shots of my life
		
Click to expand...

Haha, that is nothin good but amazing! Yes, I sure will at least. Can not wait to card a couple of more 90s there!


----------

